# Freehand 10 ?Linealeinheiten?



## FrauMaier (10. Dezember 2003)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich in FH dem Seitenlineal andere Maßeinheiten zuordnen kann? Im Moment werden alle Maße in mm angegeben, und ich brauche dringend Pixel (px). Nicht nur für die Objekte, sondern auch für die Dokumentangaben. Bin so langsam am verzweifeln. Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Lord-Lance (10. Dezember 2003)

Unten in der Leiste (Knapp oberhalb Taskleiste von Windows) hast du ein Dropdown Menü wo Milimeter drinsteht. Klapp das auf und wähle "Pixel" aus. 

Falls keine solche Leiste hast, musst du oben, wo die Werkzeuge sind, Rechtsklicken und "Status" auswählen, nun sollte die Leiste erscheinen.

Gruss


----------



## FrauMaier (10. Dezember 2003)

Danke! Ich hatte vergessen, die Statusleiste zu öffnen.
Vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht gesehen ... Sanna


----------

